# groceries



## aniceto

como se dice "groceries" 




gracias


----------



## lauranazario

Se dice igualito que en nuestro diccionario. Nunca olvides consultarlo, por favor.
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=groceries

Saludos,
LN


----------



## asm

A pesar de todo lo que digan los diccionarios, esta palabra nunca la he podido "traducir" exactamente. En Mexico decimos "voy al súper" (de supermercado), pero muchas veces terminamos diciendo que lo que compramos fue el "super". Ejemplo: el súper de hoy estuvo muy caro, o me robaron el súper.

Quizas abarrotes es una buena traduccion, pero es una palabra que no se usa con la frecuencia con la que en los EUA dicen "groceries". Curioso, el diccionario dio groceries por abarrotes, pero no dio abarrotes por groceries.

ASM




			
				aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "groceries"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gracias


----------



## Sca

Aniceto: como dicen Laura y ASM. Lo que NUNCA debes decir es,'Fui a la marketa a comprar grocerías' ya que es el monumento al Spanglish  
Saludos


----------



## daviesri

Mi diccionario tiene "Comestibles"


----------



## Maeron

En México también se dice "*Fui al mandado*" "*Fui a comprar el mandado*."


----------



## lauranazario

daviesri said:
			
		

> Mi diccionario tiene "Comestibles"


También he visto _comestibles_ en los diccionarios... aunque no todo lo que compras en el colmado/supermercado se come (digamos servilletas, detergentes, etc.) y sin embargo es parte de ir "shopping for groceries".

Siempre es un tanto difícil escoger el término más apropiado en español.... sobre todo cuando está "provisiones" que es casi igual de 'genérico' que "groceries".

Saludos,
LN


----------



## asm

A mi entender el concepto de groceries es el de abarrotes, com ya lo mencione. Sin embargo no lo usamos tanto en la vida diaria. En las secciones de abarrotes de los supermercados puedes encontrar cosas que no se comen.
Para mi es nuevo eso de colmado, no se si para ustedes lo sea "tiendita", changarro, tendajon o miscelanea.

Saludos

ASM




			
				lauranazario said:
			
		

> También he visto _comestibles_ en los diccionarios... aunque no todo lo que compras en el colmado/supermercado se come (digamos servilletas, detergentes, etc.) y sin embargo es parte de ir "shopping for groceries".
> 
> Siempre es un tanto difícil escoger el término más apropiado en español.... sobre todo cuando está "provisiones" que es casi igual de 'genérico' que "groceries".
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


----------



## lauranazario

asm said:
			
		

> Para mi es nuevo eso de colmado, no se si para ustedes lo sea "tiendita", changarro, tendajon o miscelanea.


Sí... "colmado" es una tiendita vecinal, una versión pequeña de un "supermercado". Hay casi todos los artículos excepto las 'especialidades' que encontrarías en un supermercado grande. "Colmado" no es peyorativo.

Para mí, "changarro" y "tendajón" es la primera vez que los escucho. No son términos despectivos, ¿o sí? 
¿En qué país o región se usan estos dos términos?

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Chaucer

Si pregunta Aniceto, ¿Cómo se dice *"car"* en español?", le van a contestar con:

*car*
Voy al concesionario de coches.

*groceries*
Voy al super.
Voy al mandado.


----------



## Gustavo Mejia

Hola a todos. Hay respuestas muy interesantes, pues este es uno de esos términos comunes, pero que son difíciles de traducir. En España también se suele decir "la compra" (p.ej. "voy a hacer la compra").

La traducción de groceries como grocerías, me recuerda un chiste del escritor español Camilo José Cela, quien decía que hablando en Nueva York con un joven de origen hispano, le preguntó que a qué se dedicaba, a lo que el chico le respondió: yo, a deliberar grocerias!

Un saludo.


----------



## Alundra

También se podría utilizar el término "Ultramarinos" que es como hasta hace muy poco, llamabamos a las tiendas del barrio, para comprar de todo, y que debido a las grandes superficies, ya casi están extinguidas.

Alundra.


----------



## lizy

Yo creo que "la compra" es un buen equivalente de groceries cuando se refiere a los productos que se lleva uno a casa (ya sea comida, artículos de limpieza, etc.).
Por ejemplo: 

Where do you buy your groceries?
¿Dónde haces la compra?

An employee carries your groceries to your car.
Un empleado le lleva la compra al coche.

We deliver your groceries. 
Le llevamos la compra a casa.

Cuando "grocery" se refiere a un establecimiento, por lo que he visto las opciones varían mucho según la geografía. En España diríamos:
Tengo que ir a la compra.
Bajo un momento a la tienda.
Pásate por el súper antes de venir a casa.

Abarrotes no se utiliza por aquí y ultramarinos (con lo bonita que es esa palabra) suena a tienda de otros tiempos.


----------



## jmx

lizy said:
			
		

> Yo creo que "la compra" es un buen equivalente de groceries cuando se refiere a los productos que se lleva uno a casa (ya sea comida, artículos de limpieza, etc.).
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> Where do you buy your groceries?
> ¿Dónde haces la compra?
> 
> An employee carries your groceries to your car.
> Un empleado le lleva la compra al coche.
> 
> We deliver your groceries.
> Le llevamos la compra a casa.
> 
> Cuando "grocery" se refiere a un establecimiento, por lo que he visto las opciones varían mucho según la geografía. En España diríamos:
> Tengo que ir a la compra.
> Bajo un momento a la tienda.
> Pásate por el súper antes de venir a casa.
> 
> Abarrotes no se utiliza por aquí y ultramarinos (con lo bonita que es esa palabra) suena a tienda de otros tiempos.


Completamente de acuerdo con Lizy.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Estupenda explicación, Lizy.

En España se utilizaban los términos "ultramarinos", "colmado" y "tienda de comestibles", pero es cierto que pertenecen más bien al pasado.

Ahora distinguimos entre supermercado/hipermercado/grandes almacenes/centro comercial y pequeño comercio/tienda de barrio.

Saludos.


----------



## nessuno

Podria ir por el lado de almacen o proveeduria?
(o sea los adjetivos correspondientes)


----------



## Jorge mario

Hola,


En Colombia, por lo menos en Medellín, decimos " mercado", si vas a comprar muchos productos. Aunque te cuento que es muy común decir "cosas".

Es una manera decir cuando son pocos articulos:

Pablo, ven por  las cosas que mi mamá esta comprando en la tienda

pablo, go for the food that mom is buying in the grocery store.

Hay una expresión  muy utilizada cuando se va a comprar  muchos artículos generalmente para una semana, o dos semanas, inclusive para un mes (comida, detergentes, etc) . Es la siguiente:

"Hacer el mercado", o "mercar"

Ejemplo:

Los campesinos mercan todos los domingos
Country people buy their groceries every sunday.

Espero que esto te sirva.

Adios!


----------



## chuchita

Para Lauranazario.
En México, changarro, o tendajón es una pequeña tienda, muy sencilla en los pueblos alejados, y no es peyorativo. El presidente Fox, promovía a l principio de su gobierno, que los mexicanos obtuvieran préstamos para abrir sus changarros y poder tener un medio de vida.
Tendajón podría ser una tiendita, medio vieja, pero no ofende a nadie si se le menciona así.


----------



## Lunalex

Solo para incrementar esta larga lista de equivalentes para groceries, quienes son mexicanos como yo, estarán de acuerdo que tambien se decía "estanquillo" a la tiendita de la esquina. Todavia existen esas tienditas las cuales venden de todo un poco. Yo me quedo con "voy al mandado". Saludos a todos.


----------



## flaseki

en Argentina se dice: "voy a hacer las *compras*" o "voy al *super*(mercado)"
si estás en un camping decimos: "voy a la *proveeduría*"


----------



## Gatamo

ayuda de un aficionada!! viveres?


----------



## chuchita

En efecto, Groceries son víveres, comestibles, provisiones etc, todo lo que compras en la tienda.


----------



## celia5

Muy interesante este debate sobre "groceries", vemos lo rico que es el lenguaje y cómo evoluciona con el tiempo!

Mi aportación para groceries es "alimentos". 
Para groceries store -> tienda de alimentación. 

A mí esta palabra me acaba de sacar de un apuro, espero que os sirva!


----------



## mantodeluna

También soy de México, y me crie yendo al *mandado* con mamá o comprando lo más indispensable en el* puestecito*, un cuartito de madera que tenía mi abuelito al lado de la casa. 
De donde yo vengo, un changarro ya es más grandecito y más surtido que ese puestecito 

¿Y qué me dicen de *víveres*? También así he escuchado que se les dice a las “groceries”, o a las compras de los alimentos.


----------



## jjcc

He escuchado que también se dice "despensa".


----------



## EddieZumac

El diccionario WR dice provisiones. Pero provisiones pordría ser cualquier cosa que necesitas, no necesariamente para consumo doméstico.
Me gusta la sugerencia de Gatamo "viveres". Esto le da al clavo.


----------



## whiterabbitg

Greetings,

Aquí en Puerto Rico, se usa la palabra 'las compras',con mayor frecuencia para indicar 'groceries'.

Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## tetulio5

Hi, 

Then, in the next sentence which I just read: 

" *I buy all my groceries* at the local shops. I go to the greengrocer's most days and to the bucher's and fishmonguer's a couple of times a week." It would be: 

" *Hago toda la compra* en tiendas locales. Voy a la verdulería la mayoría de los días y al carnicero y el pescadero un par de veces a la semana." 

I would appreciate any correction as I'm learning this beautiful language.


----------



## lysha

I have read through this entire thread and it's still not helping with my translation! I need to say that if you enter this contest, you can "win free groceries," and I don't think "usted puede ganar mandados" would make much sense at all!  Would "provisiones" work best in this context? "Usted puede ganar provisiones gratis"? My audience is mostly Mexican and Central American.


----------



## iribela

Maybe you can say "puede ganar un surtido de alimentos/del mercado"?


----------



## lysha

Thank you, iribela. I had to look up the word "surtido" because I had never heard it before, but it looks like that could work!


----------



## Elixabete

In the supermarkets in Spain they say in similar contests " puede used ganar un carro de la compra", meaning a trolley full of groceries. Sometimes they also mention the value of the groceries "gane un carro de la compra valorado en X€".


----------

